
Internet Archive free library to close due to copyright lawsuit - mimixco
https://www.inputmag.com/culture/internet-archive-kills-its-free-digital-library-over-copyright-concerns
======
RogueBurger
While I think we do need better digital access to books, it was only a matter
of time before something this extreme got killed.

